# Coconut Oil for puppies



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

How much coconut oil would you give to an 8 week old puppy?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When I started giving it to Dot she was 10 weeks and I gave her just the tip of a teaspoon - literally about 1/8 tsp with one meal once a day.
It made a big diffference to her coat - she had very dry, flaky skin... she still has it now, not every day probably 4 times a week about 3/4 tsp.

Not long for you to wait now


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mine have a teaspoon in their breakfast daily. I started off with a teeny amount and gradually increased the amount. They both love it and Max no longer has flaky skin...Phoebe has a wonderful coat and skin.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine have a good teaspoon daily. I didn't start with small amounts when I introduced it and they were both fine. However as others have said, maybe a good idea to start with little amounts.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

What food are they on? Murphy's on Nutriment which already has the oil in, so I don't know the exact amount. His dandruff has stopped since I switched food x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine also have a good teaspoon a day. I started Ozzy on 1/4 teaspoon and worked him up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

